# I have a trochanteric bursitis, a shortened psoas muscle and suffering to the itb...



## redshadow (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a problem with the right leg where I have a trochanteric bursitis, a shortened psoas muscle and suffering to the itb and the rectus femoris 


With these problems what are the recommended changes that I can do on the position on the bike in order to have a bit of relief? 


Raise or lower the seat? 
the seat backward or forward?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

How do you know you have a shortened psoas? Trochanteric bursitis? Have you been dx by a clinician?

My best recommendation is to not ask a forum for advice on fitting to resolve physiological/injury issues. Go to a reputable fitter.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

redshadow said:


> I have a problem with the right leg where I have a trochanteric bursitis, a shortened psoas muscle and suffering to the itb and the rectus femoris
> 
> 
> With these problems what are the recommended changes that I can do on the position on the bike in order to have a bit of relief?
> ...


Go to a professional. See a doctor.


----------

